# Take Xifaxin w/Probiotic?



## 15624 (Sep 27, 2006)

hii was just prescribed xifaxin for ongoing raw stomach etc.. it is believed the bacteria has gone crazy with my motility issues. however, no one can tell me do u take probiotics with it or whatever? i dont want to start it without doing it right...art3


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

art3,I don't think anyone knows. Cynthia has been giving a lot of thought to this question as well.For what it's worth, I am in the middle of a course of Xifaxan right now. I started taking Align probiotic a week before the Xifaxan. And I am taking the Align concurrently with the Xifaxan.I take the Align in the morning with my first dose of Xifaxan. Cynthia has pointed out that there is a good chance that the Xifaxan is killing all the Align.


----------



## 15624 (Sep 27, 2006)

hii want to try out align, but its ony online right? let me know. align seems to be a proven one. vsl3 is just too expensive. let me know. did align help?


----------



## 14438 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi, you can order Align ### www.aligngi.com/about.shtml You need to give them about 10 days & then double check 'cause the first order got "lost" & the 2nd seems to be taking too long. Maybe they're back logged & not keeping up w/demand. You can also check on the website to see if there's a drug stroe near you that carries it. My doc told me that X will kill off all bacteria & that I should start up again once I finish the antibiotic.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

> quote:Originally posted by art3:hii want to try out align, but its ony online right? let me know. align seems to be a proven one. vsl3 is just too expensive. let me know. did align help?


I don't know if it helped. There were too many variables since I started taking Xifaxan after starting the Align. I'll need a couple of months more to answer that.But I have taken countless probiotics before that others have raved about and they did nothing for me. No one can tell you ahead of time if it will work for you.


----------



## 14438 (Sep 8, 2006)

Here's a good article which lists foods in the supermarket that contain probiotics:http://msnbc.msn.com/id/14903449


----------



## cynthia (May 9, 2006)

With regard to probiotics, while I do wonder if sometimes you're not taking a step forward and then a half step back when taking an antibiotic and then a probiotic, I wouldn't do the anti without the pro. It seems to me that someone could be opening themselves up to other problems like yeast infections if not adding in the probiotic. It might slow down the process, but I think it's a better way to go.


----------



## 17908 (Oct 18, 2006)

I wouldn't take the probiotic with the Xifaxan. I have been on Xifaxan for 7 days now, and I stopped taking any homemade yogurt and probiotics. Probiotics are just adding a bacteria to your GI tract, the Xifaxan is trying to kill everything down there. I don't want anything to interfere with the $200+ I'm spending for 10 days of Xifaxan.Yeast infections are VERY unlikely with Xifaxan, at least according to Pimmental and other info on the web. Xifaxan stays in the GI tract almost exclusively. Other antibiotics get in the blood stream, which can then lead to yeast infections and so on.


----------

